# Homelite UT20006 Weed Whacker



## Guppy1 (Mar 25, 2009)

I have a Homelite UT20006 Weed wacker. It cranks up fine when in full choke, but if I put it in half choke it dies. What is wrong with it? How do I fix it?


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like the carburetor needs a cleaning/new diaphragms and gaskets. Look at the carb and locate #'s stamped on it. This will help us help you find a rebuild kit. Are you comfortable rebuilding the carb?


----------



## Guppy1 (Mar 25, 2009)

As I was disassembling, the fuel line pulled into. Granted I the tank was dangling, but it should not had broke in two. So now I am wondering if the fuel line was already torn or something. I am gonna replace the fuel line Monday and see if that makes a difference. If not I'll get the carb number as you previously suggested. Thanks!


----------



## Guppy1 (Mar 25, 2009)

Rentahusband said:


> Sounds like the carburetor needs a cleaning/new diaphragms and gaskets. Look at the carb and locate #'s stamped on it. This will help us help you find a rebuild kit. Are you comfortable rebuilding the carb?


It has 161 H stamped on it.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like the repair kit for this carb is a K10-WAT. I have purchased these kits on e-bay before.


----------

